# Blood in Kitten Poo?



## kurbs_87 (Aug 1, 2006)

Kurby is about 8-9 week old kitten. He just got litter trained. Before he was not littertrained he was pooping in odd spots around the house about twice a day. For about three days now he has the runs really badly and is pooping twice that much. There is just a spot of blood in the poop sometimes, or so it looks like. He has been on kitten food since we adopted him, but one day decided that the adult cat food was good to eat too. I think it switched his stomach around on him. We started mixing the adult food with the kitten food because Jinx is 1 yr old. 

We haven't noticed Kurby acting strangly or sick since he started getting the runs. He is still very playful with Jinx. He eats a drinks about the same as he has been since he was adopted, and his nose is wet, ears clear, and eyes are clear. He's very happy and loves to purr.

I read on the internet that a sudden change in his diet could be it and to feed him some boiled white rice and some chicken. I have also heard that we should not feed him for a day so that his body is flushed of all traces of the food so that it doesnt cause any more problems. 

Can someone suggest something else?

***just a funny story...last night we caught him trying to suck from Jinx. She's not his mother, just his playmate. Her poor nipple is a little tender from his teeth trying to suck from her. It was the cutest thing though....never saw something light that. He was trying to suck away.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Blood in the poo? Let your vet see him, you just don't know what it could be from. It might turn out to be just from an irritated booty after all the diet changes and whatnot but you don't want to take chances with something like that.


----------



## kurbs_87 (Aug 1, 2006)

I never thought of that...it's only happened twice since he started getting the runs. I think we will take him. We tried some chicken and rice late last night so I hope that it straightened it out better. Who know it might just be a bug going on because he's never been in the house before we took him in off the street...How can anyone just throw a cat out on the street (especially a kitten) to defend itself...I know two other ppl that have found stray kittens off the street that are perfectly tame or they were dumped onto the property! It's getting rediculious! I know a woman that has 9 cats as of right now, and all but two have been taken in off the streets because the neighbors would let it get pregnant too many times, or the neighbors left it behind, or it was dumped at their door, and she's a kind lady who feels for them and loves them as much as I do...I think one cat is never enough, but I think I'll set my limit at 2-3 cats when I get my own house. If I find any, I'll find it a home.

Anyways, thanks, lol


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Could be worms....


----------



## Les0304 (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, it would be a really good idea to get him in to see the vet. Also, take a fresh stool sample with you. There are some parasites that can cause loose stools w/ blood (hookworms, coccidia, etc).

Good luck with him.


----------

